# Macaroni and Cheese ... Yum! I want more!



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This evening I made some macaroni and cheese. Mmmm .... it's hard to beat when you've got a good recipe, some nice cheese, and the desire for a little comfort food. However, I'm in a rut. Been using the same recipes for a while, and I'm not feeling very creative these days. So, if anyone has a favorite recipe or what they think is a good idea or technique, please let me know.
Thanks,
Shel


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's a recipe for 'posh' macaroni and cheese. I know using langoustines seems expensive - but it IS a great dish...

1 kg cooked langoustines
1 tablespoon groundnut or sunflower oil
150ml dry white wine
300g small macaroni
350g creme fraiche 
100g Beaufort or Gruyere cheese, grated 
Freshly milled sea salt and black pepper, to taste
2 tablespoons fresh breadcrumbs
25g unsalted butter

Shell the langoustines, reserving the shells and flesh separately.

Heat the oil in a large saucepan, add the shells and stir for a minute or two. Then barely cover them with water, season with salt, bring to the boil and simmer over a low for 30 minutes to make a stock. Pour 300ml of the stock into a small saucepan, add the wine and boil until reduced to 3 tablespoons of liquid. (You can use the remainder of the stock for soup). About 30 minutes before serving the dish, bring a large pan of salted water to the boil and add the macaroni. Cook until al dente, then drain. While it is cooking, heat the crème fraiche in a small saucepan and simmer for about 5 minutes until it thickens, then add the reduced stock and the grated cheese. Stir until the cheese melts, and season.

Preheat the grill. Add the macaroni and the langoustines to the cheese sauce, and warm through, stirring all the time, then tip the mixture into a shallow ovenproof dish. Scatter over the breadcrumbs, dot with the butter and place under the grill until golden and sizzling.

Serve with a crisp green salad and ciabatta bread.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That certainly looks appealing - maybe not for an "everyday" mac & cheese, but certainly one for sharing with guests. I like the idea of using a stock in the recipe. Recently I came across another recipe for M&C that used stock ... that's a new concept for me.

As for the langoustines, well, I'd like a little clarification on that ingredient. There are several decapods that are rererred to as langoustines, one of which is the "spiny lobster" and another is a variety of prawn. Could you clarify just exactly which sea creature you mean? I can probably make any number of good substitutions for this ingredient, but I'd like to try it first, if at all possible, with the exact ingredient that you intend.

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

When I posted this recipe on another US based site, I was told that they are called Dublin Bay prawns in the US - but I don't know if that's true.

I did a websearch and it appears that what I was told was correct. They are one of Scotland's best kept secrets, in that most of our catch is sent immediately to the restaurants in London, Paris and Madrid! http://www.theworldwidegourmet.com/f...ter/scampi.htm


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi ... OK, now I know exactly what you meant. I'll see if I can find them here, and, if not, I've some good ideas for substitutions. You've been a big help.

Shel


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Nae borrer, as we Scots would say


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been making this recipe for mac and cheese for over 30 years now.
I sometimes mix in diced ham, or sausage. I always serve with Tabasco Sauce, or one of my home made hot sauces.
Macaroni and Cheese 

*Cook one box elbow or twist macaroni. *Drain and set aside.

For the Cheese sauce:
Make a roux with 3 Tbls butter, 3 Tbls flour. Cook the roux;stirring frequently, until the roux is golden brown.
Add 1 ½ cup hot milk.
Stir until the mixture thickens. Remove the pan from the heat.
Add in 4 oz shredded cheddar cheese, stir until the cheese is melted and well
Incorporated.
Add 1/8 cup dry sherry
Add black pepper, salt, cayenne pepper,
Add fresh grated Nutmeg, and dry mustard, to taste.

Mix the cheese sauce with the cooked macaroni. Butter a casserole dish, and pour in the mac and cheese. Top with another 4 ounces of grated Cheddar cheese.

Bake at 350° for 20 min, or until the cheese melts on top.

Remove from oven, serve.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mannlicher that sounds delicious! I'd probably add more cheese than that (Wisconsin influences!) but I love to add a touch of sherry and a spike of heat. :lips:


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

All-Grown-up Macaroni and cheese
1 pound of cavatappi or macaroni pasta
1 tablespoon of olive oil
1 tablespoon of butter
¼ pound of Italian sausage, bulk
2 cloves of garlic, mashed
½ small red onion, grated 
½ teaspoon of dried oregano
¼ cup of pepper jack cheese
¼ cup of cheddar cheese
¼ cup of mozzarella cheese
¼ cup of low fat milk, such as 1 %
½ teaspoon of salt
½ teaspoon of ground black pepper

Cook pasta in boiling salted water according to box's directions. Begin to work on the sauce. Add olive oil and butter to a medium-heated saute pan. Add sweet italian sausage, garlic, red onion, and dried oregano. Saute for about 5 minutes, until sausage is fully cooked. (make sure not to burn the garlic!) Add pepper jack, cheddar, mozzarella, and low fat milk, and season with salt and ground black pepper. Simmer on low heat until pasta is done cooking. Drain the pasta very well, and toss with the homeade cheese sauce. Serve hot.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Good recipes that I'm going to try.

I like to top my Mac & Cheese with Kretchmer's Wheat Germ. It browns nicely and adds a good crunch as well.

Mike

Oh, and it's healthy. :bounce:


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I like using bold cheeses for mac & cheese, and serving with sliced tomatoes and black pepper. When I'm in the mood for spicy, canned chipotle chili in adobo sauce on the side.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Langostine in the US has many origins, but none is harvested domestically.
The FDA is currently reviewing the market name "Langostino Lobster" and consumer perception of the product and name.

The State of Maine is behind this, because of their recently trademarked Maine Lobster. They don't want anyone using it.

Most langostine lobster sold here is from South America, Ecuador specifically.

Wholesale prices (what Costco would pay) is around $7/lb for the cooked meat, and about $4/lb for raw shell on product. Your meat yield at home would be 40%, so it's cheaper to buy the less cooked meat. 

Langostines eat similar to shrimp than lobster.

Maine lobster meat is wholesaling right now for about $18/lb (Claw/Knucle/Leg meat fully cooked) but is a very friendly ingredient for mac n cheese. A the claws do have a lot of visual appeal.

Cat Man


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow mac 'n' cheese with lobster. A new concept to me and I'm certain it would be excellent.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Lobster Mac
People love it

Cat Man


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Has anyone tried macaroni and goat cheese? I was thinking about that possibility this morning. Any suggestions, techniques, recipes for such a dish?

Shel


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Goat cheese and pasta, yum, maybe make sure to have some egg for traditional mac'n'cheese texture.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

You evil, evil people! You keep bringing this thread back up, and I start thinking Mac and Cheese, and off to the kitchen I go.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Cotswold and Shropshire blue just barely melted. Mmmmm Huntsman's cheese


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Interesting historical note on Mac and Cheese ....

Gourmet Macaroni And Cheese - History And Recipes

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You can have the goat and blue cheeses! My favorite is made with very sharp Wisconsin cheddar and radiatore pasta. I butter the baking pan, coat it with bread crumbs and put a crumb-butter topping on the top. Can't get enough of the crispy sides and topping! :lips: I slice the leftovers and fry them in butter. Well, I used to; now I can't eat it.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi Shel, heres mine:

Stove Top Macarini and Cheese by Alton Brown

This is the best macaroni & cheese I ever tried yet

Stove Top Mac-n-Cheese

Recipe courtesy Alton Brown
Show: Good Eats
Episode: For Whom the Cheese Melts 2

1/2 pound elbow macaroni
4 tablespoons butter
2 eggs
6 ounces evaporated milk ( DONT buy condensed milk )
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce( I omitted this )
1 teaspoon kosher salt( I omitted also )
Fresh black pepper
3/4 teaspoon dry mustard ( only 1/2 teaspon for me )
10 ounces sharp cheddar, shredded ( I used kraft cracker barrel medium cheddar ).

In a large pot of boiling, salted water cook the pasta to al dente and drain. Return to the pot and melt in the butter. Toss to coat.

Whisk together the eggs, milk, hot sauce, salt, pepper, and mustard. Stir into the pasta and add the cheese. Over low heat continue to stir for 3 minutes or until creamy.

PS Just read the comments, you will understand why

Stove Top Mac-n-Cheese Recipe: Recipes: Food Network


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I probably should have started a new thread as there seems to be a fair number of responses that have nothing to do with my latest question, making M&C with chevre.

That said, I dug up a couple of recipes that were misfiled on the computer that I've not tried. They look very interesting - one with brie and chevre and another that includes wild mushrooms and truffles or truffle oil. I'll let you know how they turn out after I make them.

Yes, Ninja, I'm familiar with the Alton Brown stovetop recipe. It's pretty good.

Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Ok Shel 

With brie, it has to be great :lips:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

There's going to be a Mac and Cheese challenge on Food Network tonight and on a few subsequent nights. Might be worth watching for M&C aficiandos (sp?).

Food Network Challenge : Mac and Cheese

Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you Shel, I'll watch that


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Make it the way you like it best and just before you serve it, Put a couple of slices of granary bread in the toaster and quickly fry off a couple of rashers of finely chopped smoked bacon and finely chopped onions til crispy. 
Apply copious amounts of butter to the toast.Serve the Macky cheese and drizzle with bacon and onion. 
Eat healthy for a week


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Sometimes I like chipotle chile sauce with it, just a little on top, or a chipotle chile canned with adobo sauce, on the side.


----------



## idaku (Sep 11, 2007)

I have this recipe, it is nice, try it and let me know.

Tuna Macaroni Casserole

220g macaroni
2 cans tuna, well drained
350ml sour cream
200ml evaporated milk
1 can sliced mushroom, drained
1 1/2 tbs salt
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 cup dry breadcrumbs
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese
2 tbs butter, melted

Method
Preheat oven to 350F
Add 1 tbs salt to 2.8 litres boiling water. Add macaroni and cook for 7-8 minutes, until soft.
Drain macaroni. Add in tuna, sour cream, milk, mushroom, salt and pepper and stir.
Pour into ungreased casserole dish. Mix breadcrumbs, cheese and butter, and sprinkle over casserole. Bake uncovered for 35 to 40 minutes or until bubbly.


----------

